# Southeast PA and the Philadelphia Area



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Mods...I am hoping this is okay.....

Our trainers are expanding and now offering classes at their own building! And let me tell you, they are awesome! They specialize in behavioral issues and work with area rescues in getting some of the bully breeds back into family homes....their work is fantastic! 

Info: 

<span style="color: #CC0000">Calling all Canines!!! 
</span>


The Lead the Way training center opens for learning 

THIS Saturday, February 6th....



Starting this Saturday:

10 am: Puppy Play Camp

This is a puppy socialization class for all puppies between eight and sixteen weeks of age to play and learn. Each week we will introduce your puppy to new experiences in a positive way, thus ensuring a balanced canine companion for your family.

Cost $50 for a 5 week package, or $15 for a drop in class.



11 am: Family Pet 101

This is the perfect class for basic manners, and even better our classes are structured to fulfill the needs of a family dog. Besides basic obedience cues, ‘sit’, ‘stay’, ‘down’, ‘come’, we added cues like ‘go to your bed’, ‘wait’, ‘watch me’, ‘drop it’, ‘leave it’, and ‘take it’. Our classes are structured to be fun for the whole family with games to keep everyone engaged and learning together.

Cost $140 for a 7 week class. Humans only in the first class


Future Classes:

Family Dog 201 – advanced learning for your companion animal

Canine Good Citizen – a AKC title noting that your family pet is safe in social situations with other humans and canines. 

Always Available:
Board and Train
Private Sessions
In-home Training

Lead the Way's new center is located in the building behind Brownsville Antiques at
1918 Brownsville Road
Trevose, PA 19053


We hope to see you soon,
Amy McCaa, Michael Badial, & Dana Ebbecke
Trainers, Coaches

Help us get the word out, please forward our upcoming classes on to your own network of dog lovers!!!!!

<span style="color: #CC0000">Opening discount: 
Bring this email and receive 10% off our services 
Now through March.</span>

Lead The Way
'Lead Your Dog to Success'
http://www.Lead-the-Way.us
215 245 0124 land
215 439 0814 cell
[email protected]


----------

